# Single/Dual Rank noch aktuell?



## Hogan (2. März 2017)

Der Sticky-Thread sagt: Double sided = dual rank, single sided = single rank bei G.Skill.

Da es ja für Ryzen anscheind wieder aktuell wird: Ist diese Angabe noch gültig (der Post ist ja bereits von 2014)?

LG


----------



## Ryle (2. März 2017)

Das galt eigentlich noch nie. Es gibt keinen Zusammenhang von Double Sided und Dual Rank. Zum Thema Ryzen musste dich da aber sowieso schlau machen, was genau kompatibel ist. Gerade hohe Taktraten mag der wohl nicht in Kombination mit Dual Ranked, was an sich natürlich völlig kontraproduktiv ist. Bei Vollbestückung gibt es nochmals andere Voraussetzungen. Ich zitiere hier mal cT:



> Die maximale RAM-Frequenz hängt von der Bestückung der vier DIMM-Slots ab: Laut Datenblatt ist DDR4-1866 das Maximum bei Vollbestückung aller vier Slots mit 16-GByte-Modulen (Dual Rank), also mit insgesamt 64 GByte. Mit vier Single-Rank-DIMMs ist DDR4-2133 zulässig, mit zwei Dual-Rank-DIMMs DDR4-2400. Und von DDR4-2667-Modulen verträgt Ryzen offiziell nur je einen Rank pro Kanal. Alles, was höher taktet, gilt als Übertaktung: kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Wegen der großen L3-Caches ist durch schnelleres RAM freilich sowieso keine spürbare Mehrleistung zu erwarten. Wir haben alle Benchmarks mit 2× 8 GByte DDR4-2400 ausgeführt – genau wie es AMD bei den eigenen Benchmarks hielt.



Und das ist nur die Aussage von AMD. Jetzt kannst du dich noch mit der Kompatibilitätsliste des Mainboards rumschlagen...

Am einfachsten ist wohl maximal 2666 Ram mit mindestens 8GB pro Riegel (sind fast alle Dual Ranked) zu nehmen. Das sollte in den meisten Fällen noch funktionieren.


----------



## Hogan (3. März 2017)

Ah, ich habs nicht extra dazugeschrieben, aber da wir im G.Skil Forum sind, es war auf GSkill bezogen.

und dort gibt es eine Sticky-Thread, der genau das besagt: G.SKILL Dual / Single Rank Aufklärung für AMD APU Kaverie


----------



## lokke009 (8. Januar 2018)

Moin.

Ich denke die Aussage hat sich relativiert.



> double sided = dual ranked
> 
> single sided = single ranked
> 
> ...



> G.Skill Trident Z silber/weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-4133 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
"# of ranks 1" wird mir von RAMMon/CPU-Z ausgegeben.

Was dazu passen würde dass ich sie ohne jegliches Feintuning auf 3466MHz schalten konnte.

Gruß


----------



## Cody_GSK (10. Januar 2018)

Generell kann ich Anfragen zur Anzahl Ranks bestimmter Modelle nicht offiziell kommentieren. Es gibt im WWW aber einige inoffizielle Quellen dazu, welche Information (nicht nur) zu den beliebtesten Modellen enthalten. Darüber hinaus empfehle ich die auf den G.SKILL Produktseiten angegebene QVL zu beachten.

Darüber hinaus sind aktuell bauartbedingt alle 4GB DDR4 Module Single Rank und alle 16GB DDR4 Module Dual Rank. Letzteres ist mindestens gegeben bis DRAM ICs mit einer höheren Speicherdichte verfügbar werden.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------

